# How many shares does a listed company have?



## tom82 (31 October 2011)

How can I find out how many shares a listed company has?

Thank you


----------



## pixel (31 October 2011)

tom82 said:


> How can I find out how many shares a listed company has?
> 
> Thank you



 visit ASX Announcements, e.g. http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/announcements.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=svl&timeframe=D&period=M3
then look up the latest Appendix 3B, which will list all shares and options, if any, in paragraph 8.


----------



## tom82 (31 October 2011)

pixel said:


> visit ASX Announcements, e.g. http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/announcements.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=svl&timeframe=D&period=M3
> then look up the latest Appendix 3B, which will list all shares and options, if any, in paragraph 8.




Thank you very much for your reply, very helpful!

Thanks again


----------



## tom82 (31 October 2011)

tom82 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply, very helpful!
> 
> Thanks again




How can I find out if Appendix 3B is not listed in a companies released anouncements?

 Just keep going through each year until the documnet is found, I guess.

How and where can I find the number of current shareholders a company has?
Sorry I forgot to add it in the first post.


----------



## pixel (31 October 2011)

tom82 said:


> How and where can I find the number of current shareholders a company has?
> Sorry I forgot to add it in the first post.



 The top 20 holders are often listed with their holdings; that give you some idea.
Annual reports have the information too - may even be a requirement.

But if you want others to do the legwork for you, you may want to subscribe to a live data service. The providers I use, MDS Financial and Paritech, both offer that kind of information - and more - in a fundamental window.


----------



## tom82 (31 October 2011)

pixel said:


> The top 20 holders are often listed with their holdings; that give you some idea.
> Annual reports have the information too - may even be a requirement.
> 
> But if you want others to do the legwork for you, you may want to subscribe to a live data service. The providers I use, MDS Financial and Paritech, both offer that kind of information - and more - in a fundamental window.
> ...




Does it have to be a live service?
Would an EOD data provider suffice?

Where can I get a list of data providiers?

Thanks


----------



## pixel (31 October 2011)

tom82 said:


> Does it have to be a live service?
> Would an EOD data provider suffice?
> 
> Where can I get a list of data providiers?
> ...



 Browse the ASX website. There's heaps of free information, education, help, lists of...
Even a tab "Information Providers" that leads to http://www.asx.com.au/professionals/information-providers.htm


----------



## Whiskers (31 October 2011)

tom82 said:


> How can I find out if Appendix 3B is not listed in a companies released anouncements?
> 
> Just keep going through each year until the documnet is found, I guess.




As pixel says also in Annual Reports, at the end of the financial statements will be details of the shareholding.


----------

